
WikiLeaks Has Been Hacked - apstls
https://wikileaks.org/
======
mirimir
Well, [http://wikileaks.fdn.fr/](http://wikileaks.fdn.fr/) is up with
apparently authentic content.

From [https://www.iplocation.net/](https://www.iplocation.net/) I get
181.215.237.148 for wikileaks.org, and then from
[https://ipinfo.io/181.215.237.148](https://ipinfo.io/181.215.237.148) I see
Secured Servers LLC in Oklahoma City. I'm guessing that's new.

Maybe it's that the wikileaks.org domain has been hijacked. Or maybe it's just
DNS poisoning.

------
akvadrako
This looks like a typical DNS cache poisoning attack[1], which takes advantage
of insecure DNS caching servers. Users of those caching servers will be sent
to the wrong IP, so it is a successful attack of sorts. But there isn't much
the target website can do to prevent it.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_spoofing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS_spoofing)

------
mayneack
What am I supposed to be looking at?
[https://i.imgur.com/nUA6aqx.png](https://i.imgur.com/nUA6aqx.png)

------
glandium
There are so many different kinds of hacks that I feel the title should say
"defaced" rather than "hacked".

------
alexandercrohde
I don't see anything. Screen shot?

~~~
gelatocar
[http://i.imgur.com/pudwFWT.png](http://i.imgur.com/pudwFWT.png)

I'm guessing some people are getting a cached version.

~~~
alexandercrohde
Seems normal for me, can click around, seems entirely functional. Adding a
query parameter to the URL changes nothing. This suggests it's not a cache.

Perhaps there is a server rotation (by client IP) and only one such server was
hacked.

------
featherverse
This was inevitable, they made themselves the enemy of every single corrupt
state.

------
Humphrey
Looks pretty hacked to me!

